

How working remotely helped me better understand the codebase - ensmotko
http://smotko.si/how-working-remotely-helped-me-better-understand-the-codebase/

======
kakakiki
I can second your findings. Working remotely has its benefits as I too have
found out :)

~~~
ensmotko
Another thing that I really enjoy about working remotely is not having to deal
with people as much... Talking to computers is so much easier than talking to
people :)

